# Lanzar OPTI2x300D full range class D



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

You can find the pics on this amp on here http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14003
I have just taken out my Soundstream PIC880.2 rated at 220x2 or 880x1 with this Lanzar amp.I've only listened to the it for about 10 minutes on my ipod and a few SQ tracks off the disks. My first impressions weren't too good, because it was distorting. Then I realized that the gain was cranked. So I level matched the gain to match. I shut the sub off at first. First things that I noticed were that around 80-200hz was a little exaggerated, and the higher range of vocals were a little thin, around 800-2.5khz range. After I tuned it some it sounded just fine. It didn't sound that much different than the Soundstream that I had. Though I did notice that the noise floor was slightly higher than the Soundstream, not too much to really go nuts over. I did notice stage wise it was a little more in your face. The sound quality isn't that much far off from the Soundstream, though it was a warmer sounding amp. Overall for $80 shipped refurbished, its more than I expected. I was surprised. So far I like it. For the budget and space minded people its perfect. Its not on the same level as Zapco, TRU, or the higher amps but it serves its purpose well. I see another one in the future for me    . I will post more as time goes on.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

great find! interested in your thoughts after fine tuning the thing further...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Very cool. For $80 that sounds like a great deal. What h/u and speakers were being used out of sheer curiosity?


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> Very cool. For $80 that sounds like a great deal. What h/u and speakers were being used out of sheer curiosity?


I'm using the 880, and the speakers powered by the amp are the dayton rs180-4. I found this little amp to be quite powerful. Its more robust than the PIC880.2 soundstream I was using before, and at 70w less per channel. I'm rather shocked. After a few more hours of listening. I also noticed last night driving normally my lights would dim a little, but with this amp everything on full blast. My lights don't dim at all. So far so good. The fact that Im not noticing too much difference between the other amp vs this one after some tuning is a good thing. That this amp sounds good, and the differences are barely enough for me to notice.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

Do you know what Class D chipset this one is using? I spent a while going back and forth with their (Pyramid's) tech support people, and nobody could give me an answer.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Sweet, bring it by Chu ..I wanna check it out. They actually look pretty clean.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

ok so Im sure i missed it but where are these for 80 shipped? Thanks!


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

Any body please? Im ready to buy these im on a budget and I dont think I could do better for 160 bucks shipped


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah Skylar, was that $80 shipped a one time good deal for you or something? Or did you call the company and check for B stock?


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

the auction is over but this is the link. I might have to buy another one when the chance comes up. I have seen it at this price before.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230137878013&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=013


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

How is this baby holding up for you?


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Its doing great as a matter of fact. Tomorrow 3.5max6spd and I will be swapping this sucker on the tweeters and the subs to see how it fares. So far this amp is as good as many other amps I've owned. Again its not the level of Audison, Tru or any of the higher end amps, but it will do great against the RF, Planet Audio, MTX etc.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

I gotta say, for the money and size-first impressions are that these are quite capable performers. No audible on/off pop, no audible noise floor and the rs180's were really pounding off this amp. Anyone on a low budget and need amps small enough to stash behind panels, may want to try these out.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

I have two on the way, If I like how they sound running active then I will get the 4 channel and bridge each 2300d for 500 per sub, good to hear that they pounded and have a low noise floor, thats a good start.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

rimshot said:


> I have two on the way, If I like how they sound running active then I will get the 4 channel and bridge each 2300d for 500 per sub, good to hear that they pounded and have a low noise floor, thats a good start.


Yeah they are decent, I want the 4ch also, but I'm so cheap I can't find them at the price that I want.


----------



## n2audio (Dec 28, 2007)

I just picked up the opti4x400d. As always, the first thing I did was open it up for pix.
I will try to remember to return for a review of its performance.

Ratings: 100x4 @ 4, 180x4 @ 2. Fuses: 30Ax2
Extremely small for that much power 6.61 x 1.69 x 12.59 .

Pics:


----------



## n2audio (Dec 28, 2007)

now that it's going on 2 yrs later...

I've been really happy with the opti400x4d.

I've had zero reliability issues running at 4 ohms bridged.

The only negative I have to mention is after switching from my Zed built Opti100.4 directly to the Korean Opti400x4d I picked up a noise problem. An alt whine present at low volume.

I'm no circuit/amp designer, but I'm led to believe the noise cancellation qualities on the front end were probably a little better with the Zed amp than this one.
I was able to reduce the noise significantly by relocating/improving my HU ground, but the fact is the Zed didn't have it, the Korean Lanzar did.

Otherwise, great. Very small, very powerful, no problems in terms of the often discussed sound quality issues with full range class D's.


----------

